# لكل خبراء الـ cnc فى مصر ارجو الافادة



## alaarekabe (15 يوليو 2009)

نحن شركة صناعية كبيرة فى صعيد مصر واخيرا تم شراء عدد 4 ماكينة cnc حديثة 2 مخرطة ctx 620 وتعمل على كنترول سيمنس 840d و 2 فريزة dmg 220 وتعمل على كنترول هايدن هاين itnc530 ونريد معرفة كل الاماكن والمراكز التى يمكن ان نأخد تدريب بها وان تكون مراكز معتمدة والتدريب العملى بها جيد فى اى مكان داخل جمهورية مصر العربية ونرجوا الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kingbanhawy (20 يوليو 2009)

يوجد بالقاهرة معهد تدريب الكوادر شارع تدريب المتدربين بالاميرية بالسواح و هو مركز معتمد من وزارة الصناعة 
و يوجد ايضا معهد تابع للقوات المسلحة بمدينة السلام بالقاهرة


----------



## twfeek (23 يوليو 2009)

المعهد الموجود بمدينة السلام هو المعهد الفنى للصناعات المتطورة وهو به قسم خاص بال cnc خراطة وتفريز وعنوانه هو مدينة السلام أول طريق بلبيس الصحراوى وهو تابع لوزارة الإنتاج الحربى 

معهد بسكوبيان سليزياس بروض الفرج بالقاهرة ( متخصص فى عدد كبير من المجالات الهندسية وشهاداته معترف بها )


----------



## majestic1 (24 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا باشمهندس توفيق

غفر الله لك و بارك فيك و نفع بك ... اللهم آمين


----------



## alaarekabe (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندسين على الردود بس ياريت لو فى ارقام تليفونات او فاكسات لهذه المعاهد


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف حالكم اخواننا فى الصعيد انا اعمل فى شركه تقوم بموضوع التدريب على ماكينات ال cnc وانا مستعد جدا للمساعده فى موضوع التدريب على الماكينات عندكم فى الصعيد وسيقوم بالتدريب على المخارط اشخاص متخصصون ومتمكنون جدا فى موضوع الخراطه وكذلك الفرايز لمزيد من المعلومات اتصل بى 0100225563 وهذا ايميلى الشخصى [email protected]


----------



## alaarekabe (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدا باشمهندس محمود على الرد ولكن احنا شركة قطاع عام وليس خاص الحالة التى تقصدها لا تصلح عندنا انت اكيد عارف روتين الحكومة ونحن نريد ان يتم التدريب خارج الشركة وفى مراكز او شركات معتمدة


----------



## abdo_abdo10000 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد الحصول علي فيديو عربي يشرح عمل ماكينات خاطة cnc


----------



## علي مصر للطيران (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة لماكينات الفريزة يمكن اخذ التدريب عند الوكيل شركة وينتك ايجيبت


----------



## احمد فاروق مرتضى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

انا متشكر اوى يا بشمهندس محمود على ردك عليا و لو ينفع نتقابل عشان احنا ممكن نعمل شغل كتير اوى مع بعض
0100691551


----------

